# Brody has gone to the groomer



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, I decided that Brody really should get a groom since he is getting all the dried leaves and the rest of the outside world tangled in his hair. Plus, he needs to have his face cleaned up after his untalented mommy decided to do a snip-snip on his bangs. 

I'm going in with the idea that it's just hair and while I'm hoping for the best I'm gonna try and steal myself for something else. LOL

I'm cautiously optimistic though. The shop was pristine. The groomer knew all about Havanese and when I came in the first thing she said was "oh, he's a REAL Havanese from a breeder, I was expecting a mix." She knew all about their coats and how they should look. She shows dogs, but I forgot to ask what breed.

She said she'd spend extra time with him because it's his first groom and make it a positive experience. She also said she'd keep his hair as long as possible while still making it easy to care for. She checked his matting situation before I even left and said he was good and talked about the harness leaving mats in his underarm area and to make sure I take it off when he's at home (which I do).

Anyhow, I left with a positive feeling, so here's hoping for the best.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Good luck! Be sure and show us his new 'do.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

here's hoping she actually listened to you. Sounds like it, but ya just never know. Looking forward to pics!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

sounds promising! can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I just picked him up, I'll take some pictures when we get home from work (I tried to take a couple of before shots last night too). I think he looks really nice and it will be soooo much easier to care for over Autumn with all the dry leaves, burrs, etc he was getting caught in his coat (plus his coat change starting). 

She did shave on his nose, but I hadn't told her not to and she does realize that Havanese don't normally get shaved there and she mentioned it right away. Really all I'd asked was for his face to be cleaned up of the mess *I* made so while I'd like the face to be a little different, I realize he went in with a bad head to begin with.

It's a bit shorter than I was expecting, but again I think that's me and just having a hard time visualizing it. He's definitely not shaved to the skin or anything. Overall I'm pleased though, but I bet in a month he'll be really cute when it grows out a tad.

He seemed to really like it there which is the major thing for me.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He got a nice Halloween bandana too. I hope it's still on by the time we get home!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so glad you're satisfied with the cut. Now, you will know more what to expect and ask next time. Can't wait for the pictures later!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahoooo! so glad you were happy and MORE importantly Brody was happy!!
Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Where are the pictures? You didn't forget us did you?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Never fear, I did not forsake you. We just got home from work.

Had trouble getting good shots, he always moves out of the camera view by the time the picture actually takes. The best I could get of a body shot is the one with his head turned away.

The bandanna is really cute it has spiderwebs and spiders on it.

There are a couple here from yesterday for a comparison.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He looks adorable. Panda's groomer does the shaved nose thing too. I don't know why - and I forget to remind her not to so we just go with it... The bandana is cute also - he looks very pleased with himself!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww... look at him!! so cute! she did a great job!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

It's funny cuz when his hair is longer the black and white intermingle so I forget what his colour pattern is. LOL I'm just happy that combing him is going to be easy again. He was really getting to not liking it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Brody is cute and he will be very easy to care this Fall with all those nasty dried up leaves. His groom reminds me of Dexter's clip when he was a pup. I clipped up Jack due to his hair collecting everything from the yard. Brody will shag out pretty has his hair grows. And... Now you have lots of time to snuggle Brody without him wondering if you are going to be bring out the comb.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

looks so cute!!! Nice job!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great job! I love the way the cut shows his color pattern, too. I sometimes wonder if they are much more comfortable with the shorter hair?


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Brody looks terrific!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Pretty little face. Doesn't it amaze you how small their heads are? With all the hair, they look lion-headed, then it gets trimmed and that pretty little face comes out.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He looks very happy ! I am so close to doing the same thing!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Luciledodd said:


> Pretty little face. Doesn't it amaze you how small their heads are? With all the hair, they look lion-headed, then it gets trimmed and that pretty little face comes out.


Ha ha, not just his face his whole body. I start to think he's a little chubber and then he gets clipped and I realize how lean he is. It's amazing how much smaller they look without all their lovely hair.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Brody looks great! He's very handsome!!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He loves his bandanna and wouldn't let me take it off him yesterday. After debating how safe it was for him to keep it on I decided since he slept with me it'd be fine and let him keep it on.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Oh, he's such a cutie pie!!!!!


----------

